# Who is a youtuber that has managed to stand the test of time in your eyes?



## FireGod365 (May 13, 2019)

I have to give it to the one and only AVGN. He's the epitome of mean character, nice actor after all.


----------



## DontTellMeHowToPlay (May 13, 2019)

JonTron, same reason.


----------



## 2.D. (May 13, 2019)

3kliksphillip. He's relatively newer, and mostly does analytical content for CS:GO, but occasionally does some satirical, nostalgic, or just generally high-effort stuff on his second channel as well. If you're into that sort of thing, take a look.

I can't really think of any content creator that hasn't fallen into a downward spiral that's also relatively old...


----------



## Eryngium (May 13, 2019)

DontTellMeHowToPlay said:


> JonTron, same reason.


I guess you could also add peanutbuttergamer, his content has remained consistent for like 9 years.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 13, 2019)

Red Letter Media has always been funny.  And still going strong.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (May 13, 2019)

hickok45, the retired school teacher who shoots shit in his backyard.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (May 13, 2019)

I used to despise PewDiePie until he became a Nazi.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (May 13, 2019)

Man I love Good Mythical Morning. 

I know there completely corporate and brand safe but damn Rhett and Link have been putting on a great show for years.


----------



## Ol' Puss (May 13, 2019)

Matthewmatosis.  He's been around for 7 or 8 years, and while he doesn't release videos on a consistent basis, he's always been an excellent game reviewer to this day.  His reviews of Metal Gear Solid and Zelda are still really good, by the way.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 13, 2019)

A few smaller channels that I enjoy, that are good for goofy content but interesting tech stuff:

William Osman, he used to laser cut inane but amusing inventions, until his house burned down.  But now he has a CAD router, and it's mostly business as usual.

Peter Sripol, builds aircraft of various types and sizes.  I haven't checked in on his channel lately, but his ultralight build was pretty damn cool. 

Alec Steele, blacksmith, is ok, but not great.  He's way too hyper for me most of the time, and he stretches his stuff out way too long.


----------



## PL 001 (May 13, 2019)

I've mentioned him before, but I'm still a fan of Clint (LGR) I've watched his stuff for about nine years or so. Good game reviews, entertaining and informative tech/oddware videos. I even get a kick out of his videos where he's just fucking around at thrift stores. Doesn't sperg about politics or personal drama. Doesn't cultivate e-fame or pander to an exceptional fanbase. Not a deviant. Guy's just cool and laid back.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (May 13, 2019)

DSP. While his content is absolute shit, he's been doing the same thing inexplicably successfully for the past 10+ years.


----------



## W00K #17 (May 13, 2019)

Extreme philly fishing
1rod1reel
Bama bass


----------



## Un Platano (May 13, 2019)

Stuart Ashen, he's been doing videos reviewing junk on his sofa the same way for 13 years and they're still good.


----------



## GlueAsLube (May 13, 2019)

Scott the Woz is pretty fun to watch. I like his sense of humor and his videos are well done. LGR is good, too. Nice for background noise when drawing or something.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 13, 2019)

TYT.


----------



## Eryngium (May 13, 2019)

Un Platano said:


> Stuart Ashen, he's been doing videos reviewing junk on his sofa the same way for 13 years and they're still good.


I like his old videos a lot more tbh, maybe it's just cause I was younger, but I think they felt more genuine because he was worse  at being a performer at the time.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (May 13, 2019)

Accursed Farms I like the game dungeon mainly because I never heard about most of the games reviewed on the series.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 13, 2019)

Shane Dawson and DSP.


----------



## Joey Caruso (May 13, 2019)

If you haven't seen Tom Scott or Captain Disillusion yet I highly recommend them both, they've been putting out extremely high quality stuff for more than a decade now


----------



## JM 590 (May 13, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> I like his old videos a lot more tbh, maybe it's just cause I was younger, but I think they felt more genuine because he was worse  at being a performer at the time.


I came here to say Ashens, he's the only person in the world I'd get starstruck by these days.

Yeah, he's refined his banter to a science by now.  Notice how when something takes longer than expected in a video, he never leaves dead air and comes up with something to say or noises to make.  No awkwardness to it whatsoever now, those days are long in the past.  We also don't see experimental stuff anymore, like Ashen's Tech Dump or his Noseybonk parodies.  It's formulaic. 

But I will always appreciate how he's a PHD holding, honest-to-God doctor of psychology who ended up making an entire career out of reviewing all sorts of things on his couch.  Half a million pounds worth of schooling well spent.


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 14, 2019)

Shoe Nice. Literally.

Because he's been drinking caustic shit and slamming absurd levels of alcohol in one chug for a decade on Youtube, and as of three days ago that fucker still walks the Earth:


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 14, 2019)

I now respect pewdiepie which is something I could never imagine I would ever have said years ago. I hope he hangs in there forever


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (May 14, 2019)

SomeOrdinaryGamers (Mutahar)


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 14, 2019)

AVGN, LGR, 3Kliksphilip, Doug DeMuro
Content is king, drama is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 14, 2019)

Hard4Games is a great retro gaming channel that focuses on obscure/unreleased/development stuff. Its pretty dang good and has been going on for way over 10 years at this point.

Retro Game Room or whatever it was called was great right up until he shilled out and made his only new youtube content ads.

GuruLarry is another old one who does good retro game content, though his schedule is pretty eratic.

Oh, and Yahtzee/Zero Punctuation of course, man can that guy keep a schedule.

Emptyhero is also okay in small doses, his channel is basically fucking with people. And I guess Dirty Potter is as well, his gimmick is editing children's audio books to say dirty stuff.


----------



## RetardedCat (May 14, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> William Osman, he used to laser cut inane but amusing inventions, until his house burned down.  But now he has a CAD router, and it's mostly business as usual.
> 
> Peter Sripol, builds aircraft of various types and sizes.  I haven't checked in on his channel lately, but his ultralight build was pretty damn cool.


Osman and Stripol are great, they make me want to build stuff for no reason every time I watch some of their videos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (May 14, 2019)

#freecivvie

Also Red Letter Media is doing fine. They're always growing.


----------



## betterbullocks (May 14, 2019)

Projared

Seriously though, Vernaculis


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (May 14, 2019)

Jerma985. Started off as a humble TF2 player, and is now one of the better Let's Play channels.


----------



## Spicy Hog (May 14, 2019)

I still watch NintendoCapriSun every now and again. He's like the grandpa you never had. I'll be legitimately upset when/if he passes away.


----------



## SwanDive (May 14, 2019)

Jerma. He's technically a streamer now but highlights are uploaded to his second channel, which is basically his main channel now. Across 7 years, he's managed to avoid any sort of controversy or drama, as well as not only survive a transition from YouTube to Twitch, but also manage to improve his content while doing so, which is rare. Like, I wouldn't expect anyone to make a fucking Nintendo Labo stream entertaining, but he does it.


----------



## crocodilian (May 14, 2019)

Ghost of Wesley Willis said:


> Jerma985. Started off as a humble TF2 player, and is now one of the better Let's Play channels.



Came here to post this. I'm waiting for him to go full Fuck Drumpf, but until then.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 14, 2019)

Brett Keane.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (May 14, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> Shoe Nice. Literally.
> 
> Because he's been drinking caustic shit and slamming absurd levels of alcohol in one chug for a decade on Youtube, and as of three days ago that fucker still walks the Earth:



Jesus he's still going?

All I could think of in that video was:









						Erupt Into a Bev-Rage | Squidbillies | Adult Swim
					

Early's Glug takes off. SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/AdultSwimSubscribe About Squidbillies: Squidbillies is Adult Swim's only backwoods comedy starring Appalachi...




					www.youtube.com
				




Seriously though Metokur.

He's the Andy Dufresne of the internet. He just keeps swimming through the sewage to freedom.


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 14, 2019)

Jontron, as said earlier, and to a lesser extent Markiplier.

My son is more the one who watches Youtube, I've mostly absorbed it through atmosphere.

Also, I guess, Sargon in a way. He is so dedicated to his unemployable larping that he's taking literal _minutes _away from ignoring his wife's child to dress poorly in public. As ways to make sure you never have to (are able to) get a real job go, you have to admit it's impressive.


----------



## Red Hood (May 14, 2019)

Baron Flynt said:


> #freecivvie
> 
> Also Red Letter Media is doing fine. They're always growing.


They get large extremely fast.


----------



## UE 558 (May 14, 2019)

Cinema Snob, even when I disagree with him (be it on his leftist politics or some of his movie tastes), I can still admire the man for keeping a consistent upload schedule for 10 years and still having fun with both his content and his fanbase


----------



## SkunkFeet (May 14, 2019)

videogamedunkey and Maximilian Dood.

Max is so damn pure the one time he slipped up with the n-word (of course, his situation was different from the typical "youtuber said bad word so racist") 90% of people poked fun at his super-worried reaction rather than complain about his "insensitivity".


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 14, 2019)

This Old Tony. He's informative, good at what he does, and he has a great sense of humor. He's really improved over the 6 years that he's been posting videos.


----------



## Tetra (May 14, 2019)

Spicy Hog said:


> I still watch NintendoCapriSun every now and again. He's like the grandpa you never had. I'll be legitimately upset when/if he passes away.



gonna extend that to their group TheRunawayGuys

So the group channel as a whole and chuggaaconroy + protonJon


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (May 14, 2019)

Uh, im pretty sure Dunkey has some controversy under his belt.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 14, 2019)

MandaloreGaming, Civvie 11, UpIsNotJump, PlagueOfGripes, NakeyJakey, CinemaSins, YourMovieSucks, TheActMan and TheRussianBadger are some of my favorites because of their honesty, skill, creativity, or some combination of the three.  

I used to like gmanlives but after the way he deliberately shilled the re-release of Blood: Fresh Supply and Rage 2, I'm starting to think he's a sellout fuck like Lyle is. At least lyle is honest about his unintegrity.


----------



## Isam (May 14, 2019)

SsethTzeentach, I like his comedic game reviews and the quality has been improving with time. I've seen no signs of his content risking becoming bland and tired yet.


----------



## Immortal Technique (May 14, 2019)

I'm not sure how he's done it, but keemstar is that roach that survives nuclear fallouts.


----------



## Arcturus (May 14, 2019)

Phelous. He's kinda lame but I love him and he's never changed. The worst thing he did was hook up with Lupa. But I'm pretty sure that's just because he's an insecure nerd that doesn't think he can do better. And he at least didn't let her views bleed into his own content.


----------



## PT 940 (May 14, 2019)

YourMovieSucksdotOrg

Life of Boris


----------



## Thought precriminal (May 14, 2019)

I'll add Steve1989. His vids are always nice. I'm only worried he may have contracted botulism and died. No new videos for a while now. Ok, he just came out with new vids today (May 16).



MediocreMilt said:


> Shoe Nice. Literally.


That guy is still alive?!
Somehow I expected Shoenice to kick the bucket before Rich Piana...


Isam said:


> SsethTzeentach, I like his comedic game reviews and the quality has been improving with time. I've seen no signs of his content risking becoming bland and tired yet.


Hey hey, people


----------



## RG 448 (May 14, 2019)

RedLetterMedia and Accursed Farms are youtube’s finest.  Night Mind is up there in my eyes too just because of that guy’s contagious passion for internet horror.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (May 14, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Night Mind is up there in my eyes too just because of that guy’s contagious passion for internet horror.


I'm kinda mixed about NM. While he does great explanations on various ARGs, at same time he has been know to shill out every now and then.

Speaking of which, the youtubers that stood the test of time for is Dead Palette, Abysmii, and Slimebeast. All three do great horror content


----------



## RG 448 (May 14, 2019)

Mexican_Wizard_711 said:


> I'm kinda mixed about NM. While he does great explanations on various ARGs, at same time he has been know to shill out every now and then.


Yeah that’s why I only gave him kind of a special mention.  I can’t help but keep coming back though, his enthusiasm and the effort he puts into his presentation are endearing.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 14, 2019)

Isam said:


> SsethTzeentach, I like his comedic game reviews and the quality has been improving with time. I've seen no signs of his content risking becoming bland and tired yet.


Hasn't he several times been caught stealing content beyond just uncredited gameplay footage? Hell, his whole speech on space station 9 or whatever is bound in a copy-pasta.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (May 14, 2019)

MediocreMilt said:


> Shoe Nice. Literally.
> 
> Because he's been drinking caustic shit and slamming absurd levels of alcohol in one chug for a decade on Youtube, and as of three days ago that fucker still walks the Earth:


This makes me never want to drink again. God damn. What controversy has dunkey been involved in? Hes so boring now just game reviews. Seconded for Jontron kicking ass and pewdiepie is cool now as well.


----------



## Isam (May 14, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Hasn't he several times been caught stealing content beyond just uncredited gameplay footage? Hell, his whole speech on space station 9 or whatever is bound in a copy-pasta.


I know he's used footage from others playthroughs but credited them in the video description, I'm unaware of anything else. Do you have any sources for the alleged plagiarism?


----------



## Furina (May 14, 2019)

A lot of the channels I follow haven't been around long to really have been fully tested by time and a lot of the longer-running ones have already been mentioned here, but wherever, here we go: 

Accursed Farms - Came for Freeman's Mind, stayed for Ross's Game Dungeon
FriendlyJordies - Slightly political Australian comedy channel. The non-political stuff I'd recommend to anyone.
Jujimufu - Bodybuilder/Acrobat who frequently has high-profile guests on to talk about their field of fitness. 
Dub It Out/JaboodyDubs - Just fucking funny dubs of WorldStar HipHop and viral videos. 
Red Letter Media - Of course. 
Life of Boris - Russian vlogger who really likes playing up Slavic stereotypes. Also cooking. 
TREY the Explainer - Anthropologist/Palaeontologist who talks about stuff like dinosaurs, human prehistory, and cryptozoology.  
LazyGameReviews - I really loved his Sims reviews but his retro tech reviews are really cool too. 

Other channels:
SsethTzeentach
E;R
FunHaus
Dankula - For his Mad Lads series
Internet Historian
ADVChina
Infinite Elgintensity


----------



## Caesare (May 14, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> I used to despise PewDiePie until he became a Nazi.



I never even heard of him but when "legit" news sources started saying he was a nazi or some sneaky alt-right instigator I knew he was someone I should be following.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 14, 2019)

Isam said:


> I know he's used footage from others playthroughs but credited them in the video description, I'm unaware of anything else. Do you have any sources for the alleged plagiarism?


iirc his dwarf fortress video added "credit" after getting called out, but still fails to mention his wacky epic gamer stories are also lifted from those youtubers, mainly kruggsmash. dude just repeats stuff he reads on /v/ instead of playing the games (which also describes almost everyone on /v/ and might be why he's so popular there)


----------



## Polyboros2 (May 14, 2019)

Not a lot that have been around a really long time, but been keeping up good content for 3ish years:

Arch Warhammer - probably my favorite 40k lore channel.

CGP Grey - probably my longest sustained YouTube subscription, most of these I jumped into long after they started. I think he's gotten better after a few years than maintained a consistent level. Podcast Help Internet is good too (and more frequent even though it's mostly bi/monthly).

AvE - dunno how long he's really been around, he has a habit of deleting old videos. Funny Canadia Man. Takes apart tools and asked you their guts.

Forgotten Weapons - Gun Jesus still going strong, got to play with cool HK prototypes like an 8mm caseless rifle that almost saw service recently.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (May 14, 2019)

raocow was one of the original old school let's players from somethingawful. He's been making romhack lps for over a decade and has kept a consistent upload schedule for all of that time, and his zany commentary and good natured personality has kept people watching. His videos only get around 2-3 thousand views each but his fanbase is so dedicated that his patreon still pulls in enough for him to do it as a career. Several fan games and romhacks have been made by his fans specifically for him to play on his channel, and every christmas and birthday he does a video series of him opening presents his fans have sent him.


----------



## Narutaki (May 15, 2019)

Robbaz is best Swede.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 15, 2019)

RLM is the model everyone should strive for.

Do your own shit and don't pander or cater to what's trending or popular.


----------



## garlicfarmer (May 20, 2019)

TheGamingBritShow, Errant Signal, Matthewmatosis, Scott The Woz, Super Bunnyhop, Wintergatan


----------



## edibleBulimia (May 20, 2019)

FilthyFrank, Idubbbz, anthpo.
I only use youtube to watch autistic shit or to listen to music when my music app is acting up.


----------



## Dessus de Jouet (May 20, 2019)

I actually liked videogamedunkey a lot when he used to put out brilliant, creative content about weird obscure games or just whatever random shit he thought about that day. 
Now he just makes lame "watch me making loud noises when i play current FOTM big game, isn't that hilarious" videos and shitty self-serious "informative" content featuring the most boring, uninteresting Average Joe-ish opinions and tastes ever heard. 
Such a shame.


----------



## Nova Prime (May 21, 2019)

The AVGN will always have a special place in my heart knowing that he has been at his craft for years, separates his character from his real self, and manages a wholesome family behind the scenes.


----------



## heavycream (May 18, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Stuart Ashen, he's been doing videos reviewing junk on his sofa the same way for 13 years and they're still good.


Too bad he supported Jim Sterling in his recent chimp out video. I'm sure that won't come back to bite him in the ass...
It's a shame. I really liked Ashens.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 18, 2021)

Rebeltaxi has been youtubing for more than a decade now. He is a sperg but his content is well done and consistent still


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (May 18, 2021)

Furina said:


> FunHaus


Sad all around how they turned out.

OT:
Channels I've watched for years and still enjoy
Lindybeige. He might not be right about everything, and he drones on about stuff for ages, but I like him. Would have liked him as a teacher.
AvE. Crazy Canadian who talks more in riddles than in english.
Bigclive. Weird brit who loves electrical stuff.
Ashens. His stuff with Sterling and that curly headed cunt³ rubs me the wrong way, but like him by himself.
Nick Shabazz. Knife-reviews. Sure he's a bit dainty and has little bitch hands, but he's the best of them.
Invicta/Kings And Generals. Tossing them together because they do the same thing and have been for years. 

Honourable mentions
Funhaus. Up until Papa Bruce left.
YMS
Hipster Black Metal
Cedric & Ada
Legend of Total War (a bit too autistic at times)
Memology 101


----------



## Sped Xing (May 18, 2021)

Welcome to the Langfocus Channel, and my name is. . . Paul.


----------



## Sneeds (Nov 30, 2021)

Ashens and Someordinarygamers and maybe Rebeltaxi


----------



## Big_Fat_Becky (Jan 25, 2022)

Sneedbug said:


> Ashens and Someordinarygamers and maybe Rebeltaxi


i second that. Ashens has been on youtube since 2006/2007


----------



## Pee Cola (Jan 25, 2022)

Mighty Car Mods. Even though they now have some fancy cars and their videos have slick production values, they're still the same dudes that were modding cheap cars on Marty's Mum's driveway in 2008.

VWestlife. The only difference between a VWestlife video from 2007 and a VWestlife video from 2022 is that the latter is in 1080p and runs for longer than 10 minutes. Still the same delivery, in the same basement, showing whatever cool old techy thing he's playing with this week.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 25, 2022)

AVGN is still pretty much the same as back in the '00s.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Jan 25, 2022)

Zero Punctuation, has existed since and before the birth of Channel autism, Modern AVGN, TFS Jontron, Dunkey and has completely avoided ever becoming a lolcow pr having any major fuck ups. That’s impressive, most successful angry game critic/personality by far, on Mr plinketts level possibly.


----------

